# Pictures from the November meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Fish Gallery folk are working hard to open the store on Friday after Thanksgiving - November 23. It will be a "soft opening" - with tanks still cycling and so on, but the store will be open. From what I understand this time they will have the entire building opened up creating a pretty big pet fish shop.

At the meeting today we just dryscaped the 215 gallon tank. This Tuesday we will probably put plants and water in it and I will post pictures after that is done.

Here are the pictures, the substrate is EcoComplete and we collected the rocks from the bins that The Fish Gallery has in their back yard. There were only about 8 or so people and there was a relaxed and fun atmosphere. I took a few pictures and here they are:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DFWAPCMeetingNovember2007

As I said - more pictures to come in a few days.

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry I missed it. I'm sick.

Cheryl


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

No worry, Cheryl, it was mainly dragging stones and bags of substrate 

Hope you get well soon, there is something flu-like going around.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Allright, the plants should be in this Friday, instead of today, Tuesday. I promised to be there next Tuesday, so I guess pictures will come around that time.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko, hate to be ignorant but Where? should the plants be in at? What store? Do you have a store? I am in the DFW area. Would love to find a store with great plants.


----------

